# My new little toy (Shigefusa)



## Peco (May 15, 2012)

Can't wait to use this at work


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 15, 2012)

Nice! 21 or 24 cm?


----------



## cwrightthruya (May 15, 2012)

You don't see western handled shigs very often. Nice score!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 15, 2012)

cwrightthruya said:


> You don't see western handled shigs very often. Nice score!!!



I'm not sure I have ever seen one...

Looks good, congrats.


----------



## Namaxy (May 15, 2012)

That's a beauty! We'll expect a full report on our desks first thing in the morning.:rofl2:

Seriously though - tell us how you like it.


----------



## Andrew H (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful knife. There's something different about Shigefusa's kanji that I love.


----------



## DK chef (May 16, 2012)

nice score Peco  grats to the new knife, im sure you will like it a lot, you dont see western Shig everyday.


----------



## andoniminev (May 16, 2012)

I want to play with it too. Nice. What was the waiting time, Peco?


----------



## The hekler (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful... I never understood the price jump for a western shige versus a wa handled, until I saw yours. Now I understand, like everything Shigefusa it looks to be a piece of art, simple but flawless. Not at all flashy, but a solid workhorse that will stand the test of time.


----------



## Twistington (May 16, 2012)

There is something about western shigs that makes them just so damn beatiful.

Now get some patina on that polish!


----------



## TB_London (May 16, 2012)

Nice knife, they're even nicer with a custom handle 










Oh and this is a useful read:

http://*****************.co.uk/2011/01/forcing-patina-on-shigefusa-240-kasumi.html


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2012)

Rehandle that beast! .)


----------



## RiffRaff (May 16, 2012)

You can see one with patina in my 5/14 thread on damascus. Sharpens up easy and the spine is butter soft.


----------



## Peco (May 16, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Rehandle that beast! .)


NO WAY


----------



## Halicon (May 16, 2012)

I really wouldn't recommend putting a new handle on that one Peco. 

As they create their western handles just like their Wa handles with plane blades and chisels the feel and fit lands in another dimension entirely. Like a diamond with facets shaved flat by the plane and rounded on the corners with a compass plane and probably finished with a slick or kuri-kogatana (it's only my guess about the slick and kuri-kogatana), just stunning!
An inspirational handle for someone that works with the same kind of tools, mind sending me yours so I can take an ink imprint on it Peco? 

To boil it all down into one sentence, the western handles on Shigefusa knives cost more for a reason! 
Can't wait until I get one of these for myself, time to switch to noodle diet for a month or two and collect as many aluminum cans I can find.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2012)

Shigefusa is not worth the price anyway, so rehandle it! .)


----------



## Halicon (May 16, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Shigefusa is not worth the price anyway, so rehandle it! .)



Is that a bit of envy I detect?


----------



## TB_London (May 16, 2012)

I was of the impression that western handled shig's were renowned for having fit and finish issues with the scales. I remember a few threads about it on the old forum, and mine was far from perfect.


----------



## Halicon (May 16, 2012)

TB_London said:


> I was of the impression that western handled shig's were renowned for having fit and finish issues with the scales. I remember a few threads about it on the old forum, and mine was far from perfect.



That can't be the majority of their western handles though? If not I don't see why they would be so sought after if the first thing one has to do is rehandle it, did you bring it up with your retailer? I wouldn't accept waiting and paying for a brand new Shigefusa only to find defects on it, that would outright suck quite badly.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 16, 2012)

Are they not integral bolsters? I thought that was why they are so expensive


----------



## Andrew H (May 16, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Are they not integral bolsters? I thought that was why they are so expensive



That's what I thought also. I've seen a few posts about people re-handling them and complaining about the scales, like TB said.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2012)

These are nice knives but the western handle scales (and workmanship to shape them) is really bad - some of the worst I've seen. I see the maker as more of a blacksmith than woodworker.


----------



## Halicon (May 16, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> These are nice knives but the western handle scales (and workmanship to shape them) is really bad - some of the worst I've seen. I see the maker as more of a blacksmith than woodworker.



You have some good-looking handles there Dave, I suppose you'll be receiving a Shig to rehandle soon. 

I really feel that I have to defend Iizuka-san's woodworking skill in this case though. Shigefusa makes all their saya's themselves with plane blades and chisels and all their sheath-style saya's I've tried from them has been superb in my experience, well worth the additional cost.


----------



## maxim (May 16, 2012)

Hmm i think you been misinformed for sure !! 
Shigefusa do not make Sayas !!
And he surly dont use plane blades for his western handles


----------



## Halicon (May 16, 2012)

Hey there Maxim. Thanks for correcting everything.


----------



## TB_London (May 16, 2012)

Yep integral bolster, and excellent blade.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 16, 2012)

Even better than a rehandle is a custom saya 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Mark Jeremias (May 16, 2012)

Did the handle come from Shigefusa or is it an EE cooperative work?


----------



## schanop (May 16, 2012)

Max knows his .... about shigefusa  Good to have you around LOL


----------



## Peco (May 16, 2012)

I'm just happy I got this baby and I will keep it as I receive it.

Sayas from Shige, saw that somewhere and actually found it http://hides-export.blogspot.com/2011/05/moreknife-pictures.html

Title under the 6th picture says it's the Shige logo on the Saya, might be wrong though?


----------



## schanop (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Naka also said here: http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/05/kitchen-knives-in-progress2.html that knives go to saya maker.
And also implied here: http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/04/what-you-can-order-and-how.html that it happens after the knife is finish.

Somehow, shigefusa stamp on saya is not always the case. I've got one on a yanagi saya, but not on the other two usuba sayas.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2012)

Peco, how is the condition of your handle?


----------



## TB_London (May 16, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Peco, how is the condition of your handle?



Would be good to know as it may have just been a historic thing that's been updated.


----------



## DK chef (May 16, 2012)

schanop said:


> Dr. Naka also said here: http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/05/kitchen-knives-in-progress2.html that knives go to saya maker.
> And also implied here: http://hides-export.blogspot.com.au/2011/04/what-you-can-order-and-how.html that it happens after the knife is finish.
> 
> Somehow, shigefusa stamp on saya is not always the case. I've got one on a yanagi saya, but not on the other two usuba sayas.



that´s true, i ordered Shigefusa from Dr Naka, and after the knife was done, the knife was sent away to Saya maker. and my petty saya dont have shigefusa stamp.


----------



## maxim (May 17, 2012)

New Sayas will get burned Shigefusa Logo, But nor Sayas or Handles are made by Shigefusa. They get hand made by Handle and Saya maker in Sanjo, Niigata
Just want to cear up some myths


----------



## bieniek (May 17, 2012)

You mean, like they dont halve murder-convicts to check the new blades? :O :scratchhead:

I want a refund

:justkidding:

Neat knife there Peco. shortie for me but looks good


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2012)

Ah .. got it .. like this?






Pretty, burned shigefusa logo.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 17, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> These are nice knives but the western handle scales (and workmanship to shape them) is really bad - some of the worst I've seen. I see the maker as more of a blacksmith than woodworker.


Isn't this the case quite often with Western handles on Japanese knives?

During my recent search for a high-end Japanese blade with a Western handle, I ended up in a store not too far away from me which had both a Shigefusa Suminagashi 240mm gyuto with traditional handle as well as a Yoshikane Suminagashi 180mm gyuto with Western handle in stock. I went there to see the Yoshikane, but I also had a look at the Shigefusa. The Shigefusa was ridiculously beautiful (huge though) - but still I prefer Western handles. The Yoshikane was a bit of a disappointment, I must say. As I've heard, only 20 of those have been made to date. The price is in the same range as Hattori KDs, but F&F are very disappointing: I would not have cared about that little bit of rust on the heel/back of the blade, but what really disappointed me was a little hole in the bolster as well as a carelessly made handle.  I guess I could do this with a little bit of practice, and believe me, I am definitely no talent when it comes to woodworking! :biggrin: Besides, the Yoshikane was ridiculously heavy, the blade was about 5mm wide! :eek2:

I find this very disappointing. I understand that traditional Japanese blacksmiths prefer to make knives with traditional handles. But as soon as they decide to make Western handles as well, I expect that the handle gets the same attention as the blade. Not only, but especially on a knife in the price range of that Yoshikane Suminagashi!


----------



## DK chef (May 17, 2012)

daddy yo yo said:


> Isn't this the case quite often with Western handles on Japanese knives?
> 
> During my recent search for a high-end Japanese blade with a Western handle, I ended up in a store not too far away from me which had both a Shigefusa Suminagashi 240mm gyuto with traditional handle as well as a Yoshikane Suminagashi 180mm gyuto with Western handle in stock. I went there to see the Yoshikane, but I also had a look at the Shigefusa. The Shigefusa was ridiculously beautiful (huge though) - but still I prefer Western handles. The Yoshikane was a bit of a disappointment, I must say. As I've heard, only 20 of those have been made to date. The price is in the same range as Hattori KDs, but F&F are very disappointing: I would not have cared about that little bit of rust on the heel/back of the blade, but what really disappointed me was a little hole in the bolster as well as a carelessly made handle.  I guess I could do this with a little bit of practice, and believe me, I am definitely no talent when it comes to woodworking! :biggrin: Besides, the Yoshikane was ridiculously heavy, the blade was about 5mm wide! :eek2:
> 
> I find this very disappointing. I understand that traditional Japanese blacksmiths prefer to make knives with traditional handles. But as soon as they decide to make Western handles as well, I expect that the handle gets the same attention as the blade. Not only, but especially on a knife in the price range of that Yoshikane Suminagashi!



im glad they dont spend same time and amount of attention on the handle as the blade, one of the reasons i by a knife is for the blade, it´s so easy to change handle and make your own fit and finish,


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 18, 2012)

I agree for a certain price range of knives, up to US$ 200 or so. On such a knife I wouldn't expect that perfect F&F. However, when I spend US$ 1.000, I expect perfection, not only from the blade.

Anyway, I hope that the Western handelled Shigefusa features both, a fantastic blade and good F&F.


DK chef said:


> im glad they dont spend same time and amount of attention on the handle as the blade, one of the reasons i by a knife is for the blade, it´s so easy to change handle and make your own fit and finish,


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

1000 USD is not really much for a knife. You couldn't expect perfection for that


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2013)

new shig owner here. got from bst. it needs a bit of thinning and my own edge as i was not impressed with the initial results on the board. profile is ok. people weren't kidding about the fit & finish, this thing is remarkably polished in every way. i hate d handles but even this one feels fine.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jun 9, 2013)

oivind_dahle said:


> 1000 USD is not really much for a knife. You couldn't expect perfection for that



Now I really hope that smiley face at the end of the sentence was intended as irony..! :bigeek:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 9, 2013)

ChiliPepper said:


> oivind_dahle said:
> 
> 
> > 1000 USD is not really much for a knife. You couldn't expect perfection for that
> ...



I think Øivind was serious. OF course, this is his "benchmark" knife, a custom by BIll Burke:


----------



## augerpro (Jun 9, 2013)

panda said:


> new shig owner here. got from bst. it needs a bit of thinning and my own edge as i was not impressed with the initial results on the board.



I have a new Shig coming to me and your comment makes me nervous, are you saying it is a little thick above the edge? Is this typical of Shigs?


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 9, 2013)

augerpro said:


> I have a new Shig coming to me and your comment makes me nervous, are you saying it is a little thick above the edge? Is this typical of Shigs?



Correct me if I am wrong, but Panda bought his used from the B/S/T forum here so it probably wasn't a fresh edge. Shig's cut real nice, trust me!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 9, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but Panda bought his used from the B/S/T forum here so it probably wasn't a fresh edge. Shig's cut real nice, trust me!



3rd hand I'm pretty sure


----------



## augerpro (Jun 9, 2013)

Good to hear (for me). I'm looking forward to the Shig. Right now I have Ginga 210 and I love it, love the profile, the feel in hand, and cutting. But...I just tried a Tanaka blue from ebay, and while I didn't like the profile at all, or the handle, there was something about the grind and weight I really liked. For chopping strokes or tip work it just went through everything effortlessly. My Ginga just doesn't have the weight to do that, at least with anything other than fresh sharpening. The Tanaka wasn't especially thin behind the edge - at least compared to some other knives I've owned and measured, but it FELT thin while working with it. Anyway, I'm hoping the Shig is the best of both worlds.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 9, 2013)

augerpro said:


> Good to hear (for me). I'm looking forward to the Shig. Right now I have Ginga 210 and I love it, love the profile, the feel in hand, and cutting. But...I just tried a Tanaka blue from ebay, and while I didn't like the profile at all, or the handle, there was something about the grind and weight I really liked. For chopping strokes or tip work it just went through everything effortlessly. My Ginga just doesn't have the weight to do that, at least with anything other than fresh sharpening. The Tanaka wasn't especially thin behind the edge - at least compared to some other knives I've owned and measured, but it FELT thin while working with it. Anyway, I'm hoping the Shig is the best of both worlds.



The grind you are talking about is what still mystifies most knife makers when it comes to kitchen knives.


----------



## augerpro (Jun 9, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> The grind you are talking about is what still mystifies most knife makers when it comes to kitchen knives.



Yeah I've come to find the most important thing in a knife is not the steel, heat treat, etc., but the grind. Which is very hard to quantify. I'd even bet that some of the best grinds don't even have a great explanation from the maker himself, he just knows what he does works and is desirable by people.


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Tanaka blue 210 and it's the thinnest knife I own behind the edge, I would definitely call it a laser! 
Shig appears to have a strong asymmetric grind with gradual convexity and stronger curve near the edge. Can't wait to tune this thing to my liking, bet it screams once its had work done.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 9, 2013)

panda said:


> I have Tanaka blue 210 and it's the thinnest knife I own behind the edge, I would definitely call it a laser!
> Shig appears to have a strong asymmetric grind with gradual convexity and stronger curve near the edge. Can't wait to tune this thing to my liking, bet it screams once its had work done.


posting at work? *** and yeah that shig was nice! still kinda like *** with the plastic and cheap wood on a $400+ knife


----------



## augerpro (Jun 9, 2013)

augerpro said:


> Good to hear (for me). I'm looking forward to the Shig. Right now I have Ginga 210 and I love it, love the profile, the feel in hand, and cutting. But...I just tried a Tanaka blue from ebay, and while I didn't like the profile at all, or the handle, there was something about the grind and weight I really liked. For chopping strokes or tip work it just went through everything effortlessly. My Ginga just doesn't have the weight to do that, at least with anything other than fresh sharpening. The Tanaka wasn't especially thin behind the edge - at least compared to some other knives I've owned and measured, but it FELT thin while working with it. Anyway, I'm hoping the Shig is the best of both worlds.



Does anyone have some recommendations for what I posted above (in case the Shig doesn't fulfill what I'm looking for)? Basically a flatter profile, a good, thin grind that slices effortlessly, slightly more weight than a Ginga? I push cut, just learning to chop a bit, never rock chop.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 9, 2013)

augerpro said:


> Does anyone have some recommendations for what I posted above (in case the Shig doesn't fulfill what I'm looking for)? Basically a flatter profile, a good, thin grind that slices effortlessly, slightly more weight than a Ginga? I push cut, just learning to chop a bit, never rock chop.



I think your Shig is going to blow your mind. Likely very thin behind the edge and the grind will impress. You will love chopping with this thing.


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2013)

The nose sits high and could have used more taper, I'm not sure I can get over that =/. Too bad this wasn't the 270


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jun 11, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I think Øivind was serious. OF course, this is his "benchmark" knife, a custom by BIll Burke:


Yeah, that would indeed put things into a different perspective, I guess...


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 11, 2013)

ChiliPepper said:


> Yeah, that would indeed put things into a different perspective, I guess...


God, that blade just makes me drool :tongue4:


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2013)

spent a good hour thinning and sharpening. wow carbon really is a joy to work on, felt wonderful on the stones. took off a ton of metal, but still could use another session, maybe even two!!


----------



## Canadian (Jun 12, 2013)

ChiliPepper said:


> Yeah, that would indeed put things into a different perspective, I guess...



This just lends credence to the saying, "different strokes for different folks".


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jun 13, 2013)

Canadian said:


> This just lends credence to the saying, "different strokes for different folks".



Amen to that.


----------



## augerpro (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got my new Shig! This thing is actually pretty beastly compared to my 210 Ginga. Taller, a bit longer, and of course thicker at the spine. Hard to believe they are both 210 gyutos. I'll like that weight I think. The handle is rather large though. Pretty reactive so I'm using mustard and lemons to try to tame it before I use it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 14, 2013)

augerpro said:


> Just got my new Shig! This thing is actually pretty beastly compared to my 210 Ginga. Taller, a bit longer, and of course thicker at the spine. Hard to believe they are both 210 gyutos. I'll like that weight I think. The handle is rather large though. Pretty reactive so I'm using mustard and lemons to try to tame it before I use it.



Pics or it never happened, sheesh when will you all learn... :beatinghead: :hula:


----------



## augerpro (Jun 16, 2013)

Shig on the left, Ginga on the right


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jun 17, 2013)

One of these days I should go back to old threads, do some homework and find out why Shigefusa gets so much hype...


----------

